
Ask HN: How do you clean your phone effectively? - raphar
We are adviced to wash our hands to avoid getting the coronavirus. But I see it all the time that people wash their hands but miss to clean their phones, and as soon as they finished washing, they return to their dirty phones.<p>What is an effective way to clean them? (without damaging them)
======
RogerSavage
Obtain a container of medical disinfectant wipes and wipe down all surfaces of
the phone for at least 2 minutes. (Clorox Healthcare Hydrogen Peroxide Cleaner
Disinfectant Wipes would be one example). These wipes are in a round
container, perforated and pull out through the top. Sometimes the wipes are
over-saturated so I use a paper towel to absorb the excess liquid as it could
be possible to damage a mobile phone if this liquid got inside.

Isopropyl alcohol on a paper towel or cloth would be an alternative to
prepackaged wipes. A mix of water and bleach is an option but I don't know
what the best ratio would be for this mix. I would Google the recommended
length of time for application of disinfectant as it varies for what is used
ie hydrogen peroxide, isopropyl alcohol, bleach mix etc.

